# iptables verstehn & einrichten

## spaci76

hi,

also ich hab nie ganz die funktionsweise von iptables verstanden , ich weiß zwar das diese durch regel aufgestellt wird. ich bekommt es zwar auch hin das ich über diesen pc mich rauswählen kann benutze dann halt nur diese optionen :

1. 

insmod iptables_nat 

2. 

echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 

3. 

iptables -F 

iptables -t nat -F 

iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT 

iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT 

iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT 

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE 

aber dieses ist keine lösung meiner meinung nach .. ich würde es ganz gern komplett verstehen was ich das jemals eingetippt hab .. bzw. ich jedes mal eintippen muss wenn ich den rechenr neu boote 

kann mir jemand mal ausführliche INFO´s linken wo dqs auch für "blonde" geschrieben ist ..   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked: 

ok? thx 

cu spaci76

----------

## SNo0py

Infos gibt's genug, wennst nur auf www.iptables.org nachsiehtst  :Wink:  Aber 200 Seiten (gedruckt) lesen und verstehen... is halt mühsam...

Was du machst ist mir klar, du kannst dir das ganze in ein Skript stellen, welches beim Start ausgeführt wird -> dann musst du es nicht jedesmal eintippen  :Wink: 

1.) laden des Kernel-Modules

2.) ip-forward für den Kernel aktivieren

3.) iptable löschen und neue Regeln (alles erlaubt) einfügen.

Prinzipiell ok, aber da hast du keinen Schutz (firewall) von aussen  :Sad: 

----------

